# Wedding Feast Cheese Smoke



## smoked alaskan (May 16, 2016)

Hey Y'all     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A couple nights ago we had some unseasonably cool weather here in S. E. Missouri so I took advantage of the cold to slip in another cheese smoke before our summer heat is full upon us.

Wanted a good variety to serve as appetizers at our upcoming wedding. Selected a block each of Pepper Jack, Jalapeno, Marble Jack, Muenster, Extra Sharp Cheddar and as an experiment i threw some Mozzy string cheese into the batch.













20160514_231142.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ May 16, 2016


















20160514_231135.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ May 16, 2016






Of course, I can't do a cold smoke without tossing in a couple cubes of butter  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Even though it was a cool afternoon I waited until night when the temps got as low as they could, about 45* F.  I used about a half a tray of blended pellets in my AMPS which makes a nice overnight smoke without producing an overbearing smoke flavor.













20160515_080539.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ May 16, 2016


















20160515_080531.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ May 16, 2016






Vac Packed and ready for the big day. 













20160516_095332.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ May 16, 2016






I still have to make the Venison Summer Sausage, smoke the beans & salmon and BBQ the chickens for the feast to come. Thank God I have 2 months left to prep !

I'm sure this is a common problem but, I feel I haven't bucked up enough cheese to get me through the hot summer months.

This is my total stash so far 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Unlike most folks, I'm praying for a cool summer !













20160516_095616.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ May 16, 2016






Happy Smokin'  !!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 17, 2016)

Nice job on the cheese.

I worry about not having enough for the summer too.

We usually have to start rationing it in the fall.

Al


----------



## driedstick (May 19, 2016)

Looks great,, Nice color on it,,, Yeppers My stash is under lock and key LOL 

Good luck on the big day!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## smoked alaskan (May 20, 2016)

Thank Ya Al !


----------



## smoked alaskan (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for ya comment and ya wellwishes DS !


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

Cheese looks great!!!


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job on the cheese.
> 
> I worry about not having enough for the summer too.
> 
> ...



If only we had walk in refrigerators with ventilation to smoke cheese year around.  Maybe I can find one on Craigslist! Haha


----------



## crazymoon (May 26, 2016)

SA, looks great, I will have to try smoking some string cheese !


----------

